# day 2/3 FET success stories desperately needed!



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi there all,

I'm in dire need of something to make me buck up my attitude  . We're about a week or so away from FET transfer (assuming any of our 3 frosties survive the thaw...), and seem to have hit a real down patch - can't imagine it working out for us - Why would it work with a frozen cycle when it didn't with fresh (we had a chemical preg) etc etc.

Most FET success stories seem to be from blasts, which is only adding to my despondency...   So would love to hear some success stories from day 2 FET transfers please  

Sue x

ps just realised I'm not 100% sure that they are 2 rather than 3... EC was on a Monday, transfer/freezing on the Weds - does that make them day 2 or 3? You'd think i'd know by now...


----------



## scotchie (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Sue

My emryos were frozen on day 2 also, I had a BFN with my first FET last month and I'm currently on 2WW with day 2 FET at the moment. 
I don't have an answer to your question but I don't think clinics would continue to freeze embryos on day 2 if they were not having success with them, well I hope not anyway.
My clinic believes the best place for an embie is in the womb not in a petri dish so this is why they don't go to blast before freezing.
Not sure if this helps you, someone else may have more information, but I wish you all the best with your treatment. 

xx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

hi Scotchie - thanks for replying, and really good luck with the 2ww   

I suppose i know logically that there's some chance of success (my clinic also rarely go to blasts and have a 25% or so success rate from FET, so i DO know that it can happen...) - was just hoping for some inspirational tales to jolly me along and drag me out of the doldrums... 

Again, good luck with the wait  

Sue xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I had success from a day 3 FET - like you, I was quite sure that if the fresh cycle hadn't worked, the frozen one wouldn't!  Am thrilled to admit how wrong I was! 

Best of luck,

Marie xxxx


----------



## sue93 (Jun 14, 2006)

thanks Marie - always good to know it really can happen   

enjoy that pregnancy


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Hi Sue

I had a 2 day FET.  Only 1 embie defrosted properly (of 2) and reduced from 4 cell to 3 cell but he is now a bouncing 12 month old.  Good luck.

Mandy


----------

